# Rome and Napoli



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Any good recommendations for cafes in the above cities? Not necessarily "speciality" but something more old-school with a good atmosphere is also appreciated?


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

I went to the Sant'Eustachio Il Caffè several times the last time the wife and I were in Rome. Great cappuccino and espresso. Handy location if you're visiting the Pantheon. Website here: https://www.santeustachioilcaffe.it/en/


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Bar Mexico in Napoli.


----------

